# Antena de comunicacion ringo vhs



## omarshiño (Feb 11, 2009)

como esta toda la comunidad quisieria su ayuda bueno necesito una antena ringo si laguien sabe como construirla espero que me ayuden  los datos las medidas y para las direfrentes frecuencias ya que estoy instalando una base (central) y necesito la antena ya que cuesta muy caro 

espero su ayuda


----------



## crimson (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola omarshiño, ¿tiene que ser ringo sí o sí? Porque es bastante difícil de hacer (bien). Aquí hubo muchos fabricantes que copiaron la Ringo Ranger original de USA y resulta que el aislador de teflon que lleva en la base lo hicieron con cualquier plástico. El resultado fue un fracaso, porque ese aislador va en combinación con el arito (que es una bobina, haciendo un conjunto sintonizado a la frecuencia de trabajo) en donde por medio de la derivación se toma la entrada de 50 ohms para el equipo. Particularmente no creo que puedas llegar a un buen resultado. Un amigo reemplazó la ringo que te cuento por un jarrito de aluminio con un aislador de PVC para el irradiante y 4 planos a tierra y anduvo de maravillas, todavía la tiene. Podés intentar también con antenas tipo J, de media onda. Saludos C


----------



## omarshiño (Feb 12, 2009)

hola crimson bueno yo hice una vez con un amigo pero la parte de las uniones  lo hice con fibra de vidrio el problema es que no tengo las medidas ya que se me extravio bueno epsreor su ayuda gracias

omar


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 12, 2009)

crimson está interesante lo del jarrito. Yo hice una antenita con el elemento vertical de 1/4 de onda y los planos de tierra tambien... pero no logré nada bueno... solo estacionarias en una relación desorbitada... si podes postear fotos y con medidas, te lo agradecería un montón.

Me sumo a lo que pide omarshiño. Está bueno conocer como calcular estas antenas.

Una aclaración (a menos que yo esté equivocado...) la J-Pole no es de 1/2 onda... es de 3/4 y fue más o menos relevada por la slim jim, que es una suerte de actualización de la J. Por ahí la vi con el nombre de dipolo doble. Desconozco su ganancia, pero es mecanicamente más robusta que la j-pole y la estoy viendo cada vez más, sobre todo en estaciones de radio fm en formación de dos en reemplazo de los dipolos cerrados de 1/2 onda que solian estar en formación de 4 u 8... por algo será...


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola DJ Glenn, te comento que la J es una antena de 1/2 onda con un elemento adaptador de impedancias de 1/4 de onda, por eso la longitud total es de 3/4, pero el 1/4 de abajo no irradia, sólo adapta impedancias. En el dibujo están las fórmulas para hacer los cálculos. La teoría de la ringo está en el dibujo de la derecha, es un circuito sintonizado con una derivación de baja impedancia. Por eso, si la ringo está mal hecha (el arito y el teflón no resuenan a la frecuencia de trabajo) el artilugio no funciona. Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 13, 2009)

o sea que el teflon no es solo una aislante sino que hace las veces de dielectrico como en un condensador?


----------



## omarshiño (Feb 13, 2009)

a ver si laguien tiene las medidas para hacer una antena ringo o latigo como sel e conce espero su ayuda


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2009)

Exactamente, por eso, cuando copiaron aquí la ringo ranger original le mandaron plástico derretido de botella de lavandina y no andaba ni para atrás, la copiaron mecánicamente, pero no tuvieron en cuenta su funcionamiento eléctrico. Salvo las Eiffel, yo tuve una hace muchos años y esa sí andaba al 100%, pero había otras (no recuerdo la marca) que eran imposibles de ajustar y no llegaban ni a la esquina. La dejé de usar porque cada vez que llovía se desajustaba mal. Ahora uso una Comet ABC22A que tiene los enfasadores cerrados y aislados de la intemperie. Saludos C


----------



## omarshiño (Feb 13, 2009)

bueno entonces si me podrias mandar las medidas para hacer esa antena que mensionas con las especificaciones para realizarlo 

omar


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola omarshiño, la paraguitas está dibujada en el post anterior, con medidas para 146 MHZ, si querés cambiarla está la fórmula al costado C


----------



## omarshiño (Feb 14, 2009)

hola no sale la formula y a que te refieres con paraguitas a ver si podrias ser mas explicito gracias


omar


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 14, 2009)

La verdad que hasta ahora solo pude armar antenas tipo dipolo y ahí si que logré buenos resultados... con otras... la verdad que nada de nada... todavía no probé con la JPole, y no me alcanza el caño para hacer una slim jim.

Hablando de dipolos... estaba reparando unos dipolos con gamma match y experimenté algo raro (ya se que no descubrí américa): como no tengo medidor de estacionarias solo uso como testigo el medidor de potencia de un transmisor... al pasar por delante de la antena, la potencia baja (asumo que aumenta la ROE), pero solo a determinada distancia... si se toca la antena en las puntas pasa lo mismo, pero si uno se va más al centro, parece no afectar... ahora, a la altura del conector viene lo realmente raro... al acercar la mano es como tocar una llama, realmente quema pero los elementos metálicos de de ese sector permanecen fríos y no hay corto circuito ni nada de eso... está bien si lo comparo con un horno de microondas?... si es así ya debo estar sabrosito...


----------



## crimson (Feb 16, 2009)

Dejo un link interesante, del amigo Miguel Ghezzi, uno de los que realmente sabe de radiofrecuencia.
http://www.lu6etj.org.ar/tecnicos/antena-no-dificil/muy facil.htm
Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 16, 2009)

interesante


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola amigo, adjunto un  archivo, espero te sea de utilidad, como tambien  a todos los miembros del foro, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 16, 2009)

Buscare los datos para que puedas utilizarlo en la frecuencia que lo necesites, x lo menos tiens la forma de construirlo, para que te hagas una idea, saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Feb 16, 2009)

Hola amigo, ahi va un link con las dimensiones : http://www.lw3drt.galeon.com/web3drt/antenas.htm#ringo
ojala les sirva,  saludos 
moises calderon
www.radiocanta.com


----------



## alexx_57 (Feb 16, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que hasta ahora solo pude armar antenas tipo dipolo y ahí si que logré buenos resultados... con otras... la verdad que nada de nada... todavía no probé con la JPole, y no me alcanza el caño para hacer una slim jim.
> 
> Hablando de dipolos... estaba reparando unos dipolos con gamma match y experimenté algo raro (ya se que no descubrí américa): como no tengo medidor de estacionarias solo uso como testigo el medidor de potencia de un transmisor... al pasar por delante de la antena, la potencia baja (asumo que aumenta la ROE), pero solo a determinada distancia... si se toca la antena en las puntas pasa lo mismo, pero si uno se va más al centro, parece no afectar... ahora, a la altura del conector viene lo realmente raro... al acercar la mano es como tocar una llama, realmente quema pero los elementos metálicos de de ese sector permanecen fríos y no hay corto circuito ni nada de eso... está bien si lo comparo con un horno de microondas?... si es así ya debo estar sabrosito...



Hola Dj Glen, haz experimentado la RF, tene cuidado porque si son potencias grandes, estamos hablando de mas de 300w te puedo asegurar que se te va a derretir el dedo, jaja, tu comparacion es correcta es como se fuese un horno microondas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 16, 2009)

40 watts es la potencia del equipo... y puesto que estoy hablando de vhf (mucho menos que microondas) voy con cocción lenta jejej ya estaré sabrosito?


----------

